# Texas Pig Rub



## dave11 (Jan 20, 2007)

I know this is a shot in the dark, but Im gonna take it. Has anyone here ever tryed John Henry's Texas pig rub? My wife and I fell in love with this rub about a year ago, and have had to buy it off the internet for the last 8 months,because our local bbq store went out of bussiness. My question is, Does anyone know how to make a rub that taste pretty close to that. We love it, but its getting expensive to buy. The shipping charges are killing me. :( Ive tryed to copy it , but have had no luck.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry I have looked but can not find it anywhere


----------



## tonto1117 (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dave,I know this is an old post, but is this the stuff your looking for? 

http://grill-doctor.stores.yahoo.net/texaspigrub.html


----------



## billyq (May 18, 2007)

Try a cup of brown sugar mixed with 2 tablespoons of lawrey's seasoning salt, and a tablespoon of black pepper.  It come close (my opinion).  I stopped making my own rub when I found John Henry's brisket rub.  Figured I could not do any better.  I love the stuff.


----------

